

BerkeleyDB at Yammer (from Postgres) - bsg75
http://vimeo.com/41062751

======
bsg75
I am not suggesting this is a good or bad idea, there seems to be benefits and
costs.

The benefit is an apparent ease in debugging, and provides failover options
for them (<http://twitter.com/#!/rckenned/status/203949171374424064>), but
would seem to increase system complexity.

